# Greensboro or BUST!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Riot jumped on a plane today and is on her way to her new home with 
McLeod. I have been talking to Corey for a while now about getting Riot and placing her in another home. Many of you know Riot did not work out as a working dog and mostly because she gets severely car sick and was never able to get over it. I could not keep traumatizing her and dragging her all over to training. She would see the car or I would walk near the car and she would bolt and hide. Once we got where we were going she was ok in about an hour and does have a great competition Obed foundation but I really can't travel with her. We have some house dogs but as Riot starts to mature Vixen and Tasha will not be ok with her so she would have ot stay out in the kennels. The big problem with that is she would not get much attention at all and that was not fair so I decided to place her on a S/N contract.
She is going to have a wonderful home and a new dog to play with! Riot LOVEs other dogs (for now) and I think her and her new BF will have great fun. Wish her well and we need to demand lots of pictures of my baby Riot!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aww, congratulations Corey! I'm sorry for the bath you're going to have to give her when she gets home to you though! lol. Lisa, I know it was really hard for you to put her on that plane, but i think you've made the right decision. 

Corey, I may have a few pup pictures of Riot to add to your portfolio from about this time last year if you want.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

YAY! Good luck in your new home, Riot!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah Shana thats the toughest part of a house like this. you never know if they are going to work out as a working dog till they mature a bit and I do not have enough time for pets. I have placed about 3 dogs in the last 2 years but of course they get great traning and find great homes. It's just hard when you get attached to them! When I first started I said I would never place a dog who did not work out...... that is part of the reason we have so many 8 year old dogs in the house!! My views have changed and finding great quality homes I do not have a problem with. That leaves us with only 13 dogs!! After placing Riot and Justice and the death of Kaos we have fewer dogs that we have had on years and that includes the puppies. I just want to keep it this way for a while! I have a lot of senior dogs who require a lot of medical care so we are pretty good for a while. The only exception is I am still looking for a big bully style dog but I know one will come along at some point, my amstaff might be born next year, and we would adopt a really old dog not matter the breed to live out it years here like we have done in the past. Those old rescues deserve to have a few happy carefree years after everything they have gone through.

The day I brought her home








I LOVE these pictures, look at that stank eye! SHe was the last puppy Kaos raised.








The chicken attack is another fav









Playing tug with General just a few weeks ago









Do you have a cookie or what lady!









We will miss her but again I know she will have a great home.


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

she looks full of attitude!
I wish her good luck


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Such a pretty lady, Lisa you should be happy she found a good home =)

PS you need to post more of General McNasty =9


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

good luck riot i loved the chicken attack pic. that face is priceless lol


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Good pics.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah Shana thats the toughest part of a house like this. you never know if they are going to work out as a working dog till they mature a bit and I do not have enough time for pets. I have placed about 3 dogs in the last 2 years but of course they get great traning and find great homes. It's just hard when you get attached to them! When I first started I said I would never place a dog who did not work out...... that is part of the reason we have so many 8 year old dogs in the house!! My views have changed and finding great quality homes I do not have a problem with. That leaves us with only 13 dogs!! After placing Riot and Justice and the death of Kaos we have fewer dogs that we have had on years and that includes the puppies. I just want to keep it this way for a while! I have a lot of senior dogs who require a lot of medical care so we are pretty good for a while. The only exception is I am still looking for a big bully style dog but I know one will come along at some point, my amstaff might be born next year, and we would adopt a really old dog not matter the breed to live out it years here like we have done in the past. Those old rescues deserve to have a few happy carefree years after everything they have gone through.
> 
> The day I brought her home
> 
> ...


*That is awesome, Lisa. Those are great pictures!! I love that you feel that way about senior dogs! Many have lived a rough life and deserve a chance to know what its like to have a real home. :clap::clap:*


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

She'll be close to me....LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got a call and Riot made it safe and sound to NC! YAY Riot!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like maybe you your thread dated 4/3/10 Downsizing, need to place a few dogs wasn't as much of a April fools joke as you let on, or maybe we just have a different view of the responsibility and commitment of pet ownership or has your kennel operation has gotten to the size where they are no longer pets but expendable stock


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO I have been planning on placing Riot since she was 6 months old if you have been around the forum for awhile you would know that. I never advertised her because my husband really did not want to place her. Corey showed interest and I told him no but after my husband agreed I could place her yeah I did lt him know I was willing to place her.
You may not agree with how I view my dogs and that is fine, You can't make everyone happy I guess. I have no problem with placing a dog who did not work out as a working dog in a good home. Would you rather I let her sit in a dog run and rot? I love to compete in dog sports and to do that I need working dogs, not all dogs are able to do that and I would rather find them great homes than leave them alone in a kennel.

No dog is expendable in my house and they are treated and taken care of very well. I care a great deal about the welfare of the dogs if I did not care I would not care where they go or who got them.

Again you do not have to agree with what my kennel does but the dogs come first here and that is why I placed her. All of my dogs who work out as working dogs stay here for life and I do have several older retired dogs who move from the kennel outside to being house dogs. My working dogs do more and travel more than most pets do, they definitely do not sit at home all day and wait for me to come home. If you think that is a horrible life that is your opinion.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is when we first picked her up,









Few pictures of her at the house, she loves my bed













































These are the only pictures I have of her now but she is a joy to have. She has a interesting personality. I'll be taking her out to the fields tomorrow and I'll try and get some more pictures of her to post. At this very moment she is laid up on the couch with my wife knocked out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great and I love her new pink collar! I told you she was small and you have to see her to know how small. She loves beds and will snuggle all night. Thanks for the update!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Great pictures Corey!! She looks very much at home already!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

JayHawk said:


> Sounds like maybe you your thread dated 4/3/10 Downsizing, need to place a few dogs wasn't as much of a April fools joke as you let on, or maybe we just have a different view of the responsibility and commitment of pet ownership or has your kennel operation has gotten to the size where they are no longer pets but expendable stock


Trollin' much?? Yeah, I thought so... I remember lisa almost a year ago to this date hesitating on whether or not Riot was going to work for her kennel. Riot was 5 months old at the time... I remember this because she actually had two of my dogs at her house which were the same age as her. I've spoke with her numerous times about her not searching for her a home, but she would be happy if she found the right home. Well, it looks as though the right home found Lisa... if it was because of that silly thread oh well. If you truely think she placed this dog because of a baby you're sorely mistaken because she would be getting rid of a lot more than just one dog... Taking care of one more dog isn't a huge deal when you have more than 6.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Trollin' much?? Yeah, I thought so... I remember lisa almost a year ago to this date hesitating on whether or not Riot was going to work for her kennel. Riot was 5 months old at the time... I remember this because she actually had two of my dogs at her house which were the same age as her. I've spoke with her numerous times about her not searching for her a home, but she would be happy if she found the right home. Well, it looks as though the right home found Lisa... if it was because of that silly thread oh well. If you truely think she placed this dog because of a baby you're sorely mistaken because she would be getting rid of a lot more than just one dog... Taking care of one more dog isn't a huge deal when you have more than 6.


I simply pointed out a discrepancy in her threads from april to now and asked a question about the size of her kennel operation. looks like your the one trollin'


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

JayHawk said:


> I simply pointed out a discrepancy in her threads from april to now and asked a question about the size of her kennel operation. looks like your the one trollin'


Kinda hard to troll a website I assist running....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JayHawk said:


> Sounds like maybe you your thread dated 4/3/10 Downsizing, need to place a few dogs wasn't as much of a April fools joke as you let on, or maybe we just have a different view of the responsibility and commitment of pet ownership or has your kennel operation has gotten to the size where they are no longer pets but expendable stock


Any one that knows Lisa knows her plans of placing Riot long before the april fools joke.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Like i said I was just pointing out a discrepancy in her post

"Now Riot on the other hand.... lol no she stays too! " quote from her post from in april

now She has the right to change her mind and do as she wishes with her dogs.

we just have different views on the long term responsibility of getting a dog I believe that you make a commitment for the life of the animal, she (from what i get from her post) believes that the commitment is only till the dog doesn't meet her requirements for work then she re homes the animal. I'm not making judgment just stating a difference of opinion


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

JayHawk said:


> Like i said I was just pointing out a discrepancy in her post
> 
> "Now Riot on the other hand.... lol no she stays too! " quote from her post from in april
> 
> ...


I guess you really do only know her only on the internet then. She just in this past year she lost her eldest dog, let his daughter pass on in her home, and she has two other dogs that are just house dogs... sooo, that statement is pretty far fetched.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> and placing her in another home. Many of you know Riot did not work out as a working dog QUOTE]
> 
> I dont think it was that far fetched! and I didnt say it was wrong I think it was the best thing for the the dog so it wouldnt be left in a kennel with less attention


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She did not get riot for a pet, she has a working kennel. A pet is a pet a working dog is a working dog. Why harp on her for acknowledging what riot is instead of what she wanted her to be? Why try to discredit this woman for trying to do the right thing for the dog? 

Now, would you like to start putting your input somewhere else on this forum in different threads or are you going to stalk this one until you get banned for being a troll?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Aww, congratulations Corey! I'm sorry for the bath you're going to have to give her when she gets home to you though! lol. Lisa, I know it was really hard for you to put her on that plane, but i think you've made the right decision.
> 
> Corey, I may have a few pup pictures of Riot to add to your portfolio from about this time last year if you want.


Lisa gave her some motion sickness meds before shipping her and she didn't make a mess at all. We opened the crate while driving home and she came out sit with my wife then stood up on the center console for alittle bit.

I'll take any picutes you have, I have a folder on external drive were I keep all my pictures.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> YAY! Good luck in your new home, Riot!!


She is doing good now that everything has settled down.



performanceknls said:


> She looks great and I love her new pink collar! I told you she was small and you have to see her to know how small. She loves beds and will snuggle all night. Thanks for the update!


That pink collar was my wifes idea, I like the one you shipped her with better. sissy pink collar.



meganc66 said:


> Great pictures Corey!! She looks very much at home already!


Thank you, she is adjusting well

.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> Like i said I was just pointing out a discrepancy in her post
> 
> "Now Riot on the other hand.... lol no she stays too! " quote from her post from in april
> 
> ...


I am not going to defend what I do with my kennel to a newbie to the dog show world. I have stated why I do what I do, we just have to agree to disagree on this one. I was waiting for the right home to come along and I found it. I put Riot on the April fools thread because it made it more believable since many knew I had been talking about placing her for several months. So you can think I am a horrible person for not wanting her to sit and be alone for the rest of her life. :hammer:

Moving on...... Corey my husband said you have to let your wife spoil his baby Riot as much as she wants even if it means pink bows in her ears! lol He is still a little mad at me for placing her but he knows it was for the best. look forward to more updates!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

riot looks pretty comfy in her new home. i love the pic of her on the couch with all the blankets! is she a blanket thief too?? my dog steals all our blankets hahahaha. congrats on your new pup. 

Lisa sorry you had to give her up. i agree its better to let the dog live with someone that can spend more time with them, time that they deserve instead of letting the dog waste in a dog run. i also have empathy for your situation, as it must be sad not having riot around. at least you can take comfort in knowing you picked a good home for her.

please post more pics of riot when you get a chance.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh Lisa thats a beautiful dog.... McLoed I truly hope you will be happy with her... 

Better flash some photos up the moment she is settled in


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Corey sent me some updated pictures of Riot and Red, hope you don't mind if I share Corey.
Riot looks very happy and it made me cry to look at her so far away, but that smile tells me what I want to see 

her and red are gettin along real good now.









Here are some pics, took her out for some exercise today
































And my favorite


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She looks so gorgeous! and OMG look how small she is compared to Red!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!!! She's the bomb


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Lisa, and congrats to Mcleod for your new addition!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> riot looks pretty comfy in her new home. i love the pic of her on the couch with all the blankets! is she a blanket thief too?? my dog steals all our blankets hahahaha. congrats on your new pup.
> 
> Lisa sorry you had to give her up. i agree its better to let the dog live with someone that can spend more time with them, time that they deserve instead of letting the dog waste in a dog run. i also have empathy for your situation, as it must be sad not having riot around. at least you can take comfort in knowing you picked a good home for her.
> 
> please post more pics of riot when you get a chance.


She can be a blanket thief, but she is more of an attention hog. She likes to be the center of attention. I can have Reds head on my lab scratching his head and she will come sit on his head and lick me in the face.



geisthexe said:


> Oh Lisa thats a beautiful dog.... McLoed I truly hope you will be happy with her...
> 
> Better flash some photos up the moment she is settled in


I am extremely happy with her,



performanceknls said:


> Corey sent me some updated pictures of Riot and Red, hope you don't mind if I share Corey.
> Riot looks very happy and it made me cry to look at her so far away, but that smile tells me what I want to see


I don't mind at all



meganc66 said:


> She looks so gorgeous! and OMG look how small she is compared to Red!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!!! She's the bomb


She is way small compared to Red(He has put on some weight though, I'll be fixing that problem soon, weather has messed up my exercise program) but the funny thing is, she stands about the same height as Red, Riot has some crazy long legs.



Shes Got Heart said:


> Sorry for your loss Lisa, and congrats to Mcleod for your new addition!


Thank you she is a great addition

here are some from our time out today, spent about 1hr playing around in the fields

















This pic is blurry but any where Red drinks she has to drink

















Funny shot of the today. I guess she thought she could take Red out by jumping on him from a round bale. Well Red didn't move.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Red dogs!!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

gosh she is a very pretty girl. reminds me of bailey


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

mcleod i know what you mean about attention hog. these dogs just thrive off of human companionship. well glad to hear that you guys are all getting along well. once again congrats on picking up this beauty.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> her and red are gettin along real good now.


And he shall call her...."Mini Me" 

She looks very happy in her new home with her new big brother!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She looks really happy  So happy she got a good home  Sorry you had to give her up though Lisa!


----------

